# Questions about my new P290RS



## ampeg500 (Dec 2, 2013)

After doing some researching and renting, I decided to go with the P290RS as my new pocket gun. This is my first SIG product, and I was excited to take it to the range and break it in! After 200 mostly successful rounds, I have a couple concerns:

Is this gun not supposed to be loaded 6+1? Each time I loaded it this way, it jammed. 
With the slide closed and a full magazine inserted, I could not physically rack a round in. I had to lock the slide back before putting in a loaded magazine.

I'm hoping these issues are the result of an extremely stiff magazine spring. I'm leaving the mags loaded for a few weeks until I can get back out to the range and try again. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## ButchCassidy (Dec 24, 2013)

ampeg...
When at the range I always insert a full mag then release the slide. I then remove the mag and add the 6th round and seat the mag. I've never had a malfunction with this exercise and I've tried it with multiple mags. Hope this helps.


----------



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

ampeg500 said:


> After doing some researching and renting, I decided to go with the P290RS as my new pocket gun. This is my first SIG product, and I was excited to take it to the range and break it in! After 200 mostly successful rounds, I have a couple concerns:
> 
> Is this gun not supposed to be loaded 6+1? Each time I loaded it this way, it jammed.
> With the slide closed and a full magazine inserted, I could not physically rack a round in. I had to lock the slide back before putting in a loaded magazine.
> ...


The action is really stiff on this pistol at first. The more you shoot it the easier it gets. Mine is not the RS model but I don't imagine it's any different.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

ampeg500 said:


> ....... Is this gun not supposed to be loaded 6+1? Each time I loaded it this way, it jammed. With the slide closed and a full magazine inserted, I could not physically rack a round in. I had to lock the slide back before putting in a loaded magazine. ....... Your thoughts?


Take this for whatever it's worth: During the war in the South Pacific my Marine Corps, 'uncles' were required to carry their 1911's downloaded by two rounds. This was done in order to insure reliability.

When they came home they trained me in the same way to always download my semiautomatic pistol magazines by one round; and I've, for the most part, followed this practice my entire long life. In the past eleven years I've only had two, 'top round' jams. Both events occurred while I was carrying a, '+ one' loaded Glock. On rare occasions in the past I've, also, jammed a 1911 pattern pistol by carrying it, '+ one' loaded over a full magazine.

Small 9mm pistols are notorious for not working smoothly (or, sometimes, at all). There seems to be more of a tendency for the cartridges to, 'rim lock'. Consequently bullet configuration is often critical. The shorter, and fatter a 9mm bullet is, the more of a tendency it's going to have not to feed well.

You would, indeed, be better off inserting fully loaded magazines into the weapon when the slide is locked back. IMO, you'd be even better off, still, if you were to download by one round; but that's really your own choice. The fact that you got off 200, 'mostly successful' rounds speaks well of the gun. If you haven't already tried 124 grain bullets, I think you should.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ampeg500 said:


> With the slide closed and a full magazine inserted, I could not physically rack a round in.
> Your thoughts?


If you can't rack a round in for 6+1 capacity it doesn't sound good for reliability, whether or not you break in the magazine springs. I've added extended magazine floor plates on some models and loaded to capacity and I could feel the friction racking the slide, and the pistol functioned, however, I still downloaded it one. Odd enough under the specifications it states magazine capacity is 6 rounds whereas most manufacturers state 6+1, 15+1 etc.... I'd give Sig a call.


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

I've had my P290RS for a couple of weeks and found using the slide release to feed the first round and topping the magazine works best for me also. Hopefully after 500 rounds the firearm will be easier. I don't like to be racking that first round in for now. It is a smooth running fairly accurate self defense range fire arm. I'm pleased to own it. I'm working for the trigger muscle memory thing right now as the trigger takes some getting used to. It is smooth just the full travel is memory and practice for me, I believe. I also went with a stainless guide rod and put the nylon one in storage for now.


----------

